# tranny question



## stanzaman (Apr 2, 2004)

hey i got a question about my transmission....it is an automatic and when i put it in "d" it doesnt seem to engage. what i have to do is put it in 2 and then back to "d". when the car is running it also seems to slip so i have to pump the accel. a few times to get it going. what is the cause of this and how can i fix it???

p.s. ive tried using trans-x and it doesnt seem to work!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

first before anything check the fluid level. When did this start to happen? have you serviced the transmission recently? is ur check engine light on? from you having to pump the accelerator when the car is running I think you might have a bad Throttle Position sensor. Also, does the shifting happen when you first turn on the car? does it get better when the car is warmed up? Do some daignostics..turn ur car on, drive it for 10 mins. then try the shifting, all of them.The symptoms you describe are typical of low internal pressure sometimes from a worn front pump. Meaning transmission overhaul !!or new tranny. how many miles does ur car have? also make sure when you post that you give us as much info as possible. what year is the car?


----------

